# audio and video from different souces through receiver?



## darnell66 (May 17, 2012)

Hi all, 

im looking for a new receiver, and im interested in seeing if these new receivers can output audio from a pc (via hdmi) and still show tv from a cable feed (like a ballgame or something) on the tv. all this while i can still surf my laptop pc (in my lap). 

anyone have success/fail stories trying this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not that I'm aware, although it may be a feature on high end models. AVR's typically process a single input only. Especially the newer models with HDMI, as HDMI carries audio and video.


----------



## darnell66 (May 17, 2012)

i had a feeling...quite disappointing.

thanks though!


----------

